# E-Series Drop in



## awenta (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone still make or is anyone willing to make one?


----------



## argleargle (Feb 4, 2013)

I upgraded two SF e-series lately, basically what I found was that you're money ahead to get an adapter and a p60-compatible drop in head.

E-series drop-ins and prebuilt replacement heads DO still exist! It's just that the numbers on most of them aren't too great... It's still a huge improvement over stock, though.

Why don't you hit up Lighthound and type in "e series" in their search box? Sku LFEHUM3 is an e-series LED replacement head that's compatible with RCR123x2.

Ensure you read carefully about battery compatibility so you don't burn up your new flashlight parts.

Good luck!

"E to C adapter" allows p60-compatible heads to be "dropped onto" your SF E-series body.
Lumens Factory, Oveready, and Vital Gear offer them.

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with any of these companies, nor do I sell any of this stuff.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been on the hunt too, seem to be hard to find. I just really like the size of the e1e!


----------



## Norm (Feb 10, 2013)

Lumens Factory.

E Modular Head Unit (Head Only) Black, Gen 2

Replacement Head with LED.

Any help?

Norm


----------



## Espionage Studio (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Norm but those look like complete heads? I was hoping to just get the led so I can retain the awesome look of the stock surefire bezel. Do you know if perhaps the led can be scavenged out of the head on these and dropped into the e1e?


----------



## Tana (Feb 11, 2013)

You could contact CPF member Koala if he's still around, I believe he still makes some kind of E-series towers... latest one, if I can remember, was some combo of copper and aluminum - looked rather cool... XPG emitter...

If you manage to find Veleno Designs e-tower module (CPFMP) or even member's Norcimbus short run of these, they are good products too...
Search CPF for "e tower", you'll get some hits to introduce yourself to the concept then you can go from there... they pop up on CPFMP every now and then... I couldn't find any retailers offering these any more (illuminationsupply and lighthound had them down the time)...


----------



## Yourfun2 (Feb 11, 2013)

https://illuminationsupply.com/vme-head-219-dropin-p-172.html


----------



## koala (Feb 11, 2013)

Tana said:


> You could contact CPF member Koala if he's still around, I believe he still makes some kind of E-series towers... latest one, if I can remember, was some combo of copper and aluminum - looked rather cool... XPG emitter...



Right but I only make Nichia 219 dropin nowadays. I prefer beam quality over quantity, the regular cool whites produce funky looking hot spot and spill including the latest XPG2 and XML2, and yes XML will fit in the unmodded reflector with abit of magic ;p


----------



## argleargle (Feb 12, 2013)

Espionage Studio said:


> those look like complete heads? I was hoping to just get the led so I can retain the awesome look of the stock surefire bezel.



I know exactly what you mean about the "awesome look of the stock bezel."  The suggestion I provided about a Lighthound site search box of "e series" also provides led dropins, but as I said the numbers aren't huge. On one of my e-series lights, I ended up finding an even more awesome-looking complete head at Oveready. Who needs runtime when you can nearly light fires with it? 



koala said:


> Right but I only make Nichia 219 dropin nowadays. I prefer beam quality over quantity, the regular cool whites produce funky looking hot spot and spill including the latest XPG2 and XML2, and yes XML will fit in the unmodded reflector with abit of magic ;p



I've still got an old E2D original incan head in need of a good LED mod, just haven't gotten around to it. This may be a sign I have too many lights. Any suggestions on where to look for some magic, sir?  I was under the impression I'd have to go with those flatter Carclo optics, using the stock reflector would be cool. I didn't think there'd be room for the emitter, driver, and stock optics in that head without some sort of neck-extender.
--------------
Edit: I followed the "E-series dropin" link in Koala's sig. Those towers looks sweet, and it answers my question about the neck-extender. I see some magic there, sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lobstradomus (Feb 12, 2013)

I have to agree with *argleargle*, *Espionage Studio* and *awenta*, there is just something about the stock E series incan bezels. Sadly it looks like I'm a few years too late to get in on the LED tower drop-in batches.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Not long ago Illumination supply was selling Nichia LEDs.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Feb 13, 2013)

It seems to me there would still be a pretty big demand (ok, maybe a small to medium size demand) for something like this. They sell like hotcakes when they come up on the marketplace and there must me ton of e series incan lights floating around out there. Someday I hope to find one, and my E1e will live again, in all of it's original SF glory!


----------



## electromage (Feb 17, 2013)

I did this with a dremel and a bit of patience:
http://i.imgur.com/VPwll.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/r08U1.jpg

I fit a triple XP-G board and optic from Cutter, still looking for a good driver though.


----------



## awenta (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, I don't want to change the head. The stock head is wonderful. My e2e is also natural anodized not black. 

Koala, how much for a 219? I don't need this light to start fires. Have others for that.


----------



## koala (Feb 17, 2013)

Like I mentioned, I am still making the drop-ins. Tripple Optic drop in also available but this is non reversible mod.
Email is in my profile click on my username.


----------



## awenta (Feb 18, 2013)

koala said:


> Like I mentioned, I am still making the drop-ins. Tripple Optic drop in also available but this is non reversible mod.
> Email is in my profile click on my username.



Sorry, I'm on tapatalk on my phone. It doesn't show signatures. I am just interested in a 219 tower. I will shoot you a pm later tonight or send me one with the price. Thanks!


----------



## awenta (Feb 18, 2013)

electromage said:


> I did this with a dremel and a bit of patience:
> http://i.imgur.com/VPwll.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/r08U1.jpg
> 
> I fit a triple XP-G board and optic from Cutter, still looking for a good driver though.



Nice work, for good drivers look at task led. Or go the The Sandwich Shoppe store. They're definitely more expensive than dx but they're worth it.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 18, 2013)

koala said:


> Right but I only make Nichia 219 dropin nowadays. I prefer beam quality over quantity, the regular cool whites produce funky looking hot spot and spill including the latest XPG2 and XML2, and yes XML will fit in the unmodded reflector with abit of magic ;p



Will you consider doing xpe2?


----------



## koala (Feb 21, 2013)

XPG already produce a small hotspot why XPE? Also, unless you go for neutral or warm, the CREEs produce dissimilar color hotspot and spill.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 21, 2013)

I find the xpe has got a smoother transition from spot to spill. 
You have a point about CREE having dissimilar tint when used in a triple. What would a single tower with a xpe2 cost?


----------



## electromage (Mar 11, 2013)

I've seen quite a few drivers, and I don't want to go cheap, but I need to make sure the spacing is right, and figure out how much of the battery end to trim off.


----------



## loner (Mar 12, 2013)

Koala, I'm interested in purchasing a few led tower dropins for e series lights. Please pm me your email.


----------



## koala (Mar 12, 2013)

Turn on your PM then.


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 15, 2013)

Also check out this thread... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...T-SingLED-modules-for-Surefire-incan-E-series


----------



## gadget68 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello koala, I'm interested in a drop in. I would like better than 65 lum in my e2d. Thank you very much! Your advice is also invited.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 10, 2014)

Check CPF member Tana. Awesome work.


----------



## tjhabak (Mar 12, 2014)

I can confirm that Tana is churning out some of the best E-series mods ever. His work is very clean and precise. He is also genuinely one of the best guys I've ever met. You will not be disappointed in any work or correspondence you have from him. Here are links to his threads:



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358666-TNT-SingLED-modules-for-Surefire-incan-E-series

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-for-Surefire-KX1-KX2-KX2C-E1B-E2DL-LX2-heads

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LED-Surefire-E-series-incan-bezel-mod-service


----------



## whill44 (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree Tana= Awesome!


----------

